# Let the Piston fans run their mouths



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Let them run their mouths. One poster on the detroit board went as far to say it is time to start "sizing the rings". 
I just have to laugh at that.


The pacers will show them soon enough that Rasheed is a joke and will not make this team a contender, or more than it already is. 


GO Pac


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Well they are probably just joking, but IMO they are a lock for the finals.

They have a lot of depth, and adding Rasheed, they have the best defensive frontcourt in the league. He's definetly no joke. He may be a headcase, but he's one of the most talented players in the league.

I can't wait to see the playoffs though, have a bet with a couple people for $50 total that the Pacers are going farther in the playoffs than the Pistons. Let's go Pacers!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Man lets dont start up a Pistons-Pacers war on this board. It is all talk until it is playoff time.

But here is the way I see it. The Pistons are going to have to beat both the Nets and the Pacers to get to the finals. While the Pacers will only have to beat one of them. Personally I dont see Detroit getting by Jersey. The Nets seem to have their number.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think the Pacers will come out on top, but that doesnt mean the Pistons and Nets dont scare me. Lets just hope Artest comes back healthy and as good as ever.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It's no worse than saying "Detroit is about the 5th best team in the conference". lol... It was a joke.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> It's no worse than saying "Detroit is about the 5th best team in the conference". lol... It was a joke.


I said 18th, don't twist my words DetBNyce!

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I said 18th, don't twist my words DetBNyce!
> ...


Stay outta this Petey... :laugh: 

This is an argument between the two best teams in the conference fans.


-DetBNyce


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Stay outta this Petey... :laugh:
> ...


Huh? I know the Pacers are part of the NBA, why are you backing up a WNBA team?

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? I know the Pacers are part of the NBA, why are you backing up a WNBA team?
> ...


 

:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> They have a lot of depth, and adding Rasheed, they have the best defensive frontcourt in the league. He's definetly no joke. He may be a headcase, but he's one of the most talented players in the league.


Agreed except Prince, Rasheed, and Wallace is not as good of a defensive frontcourt than Artest, O'neal, and Foster. Oh, and we also have AL HARRINGTON off the BENCH.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Stay outta this Petey... :laugh:
> ...


Damn, that isnt you in the picture is it?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Damn, that isnt you in the picture is it?


R-Star? You ok? Don't you know that is Kerry Kittles? You see DetBNyce has his picture up for 2 reasons. 1) His name is Kerry like a girl. 2) The Piston's chearleaders are so ugly, he wished Kerry would take their place. I'd get confused too as I'm sure they could out play Big Ben and his other 11 teammates. 

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, that isnt you in the picture is it?


:nonono: 

Kerry Kittles.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> :nonono:
> ...


I mean in your avatar. If that is Kerry, then he turned into a pretty good looking dude since the last time I saw him.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I mean in your avatar.



Oh, that's my soon to be girl...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Oh, that's my soon to be girl...


I bet she can play better B-ball then girly man Big Ben.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's my soon to be girl...


Nice hookups man. Good looking girl.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet she can play better B-ball then girly man Big Ben.
> ...


Damn.

They can't all be the manly wife-beating type, though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet she can play better B-ball then girly man Big Ben.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn.
> ...


Ouch. Im going to stay on the side for this hillarious battle.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice hookups man. Good looking girl.


Thanks...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn.
> ...


Good one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn.
> ...


Hey hey, can't you read jvanbusk? DetBNyce says he hopes she will be his girl. She won't be beating him up for a while.

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey hey, can't you read jvanbusk? DetBNyce says he hopes she will be his girl. She won't be beating him up for a while.
> ...


That's kinky.

I envy you DBN.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> That's kinky.
> 
> I envy you DBN.


Kinky as in Okur, Richard Gere and Hampsters kinky?



jvanbusk and others, I hope you know that I am just having some fun with DetBNyce... that and I always wanted to make some post in reference to gerbils.

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Kinky as in Okur, Richard Gere and Hampsters kinky?
> ...


Interesting, but replace Okur with Scalapeepee and I think you will be right on target.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting, but replace Okur with Scalapeepee and I think you will be right on target.


He's nicknamed Veal for a reason... he likes bigger animals.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> He's nicknamed Veal for a reason... he likes bigger animals.
> ...


Baby cattle? I wonder if they are waist height on him.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> He's nicknamed Veal for a reason... he likes bigger animals.
> ...


Well humans are bigger animals too, like 25 year old humans from New Jersey with 250 million posts on basketballboards.net.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Baby cattle? I wonder if they are waist heigh on him.


Dude, their still bigger then hampsters!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Well humans are bigger animals too, like 25 year old humans from New Jersey with 250 million posts on basketballboards.net.


Are you calling me fat? That's not nice. 

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, their still bigger then hampsters!
> ...


This is true.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

:laugh: @ this thread.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nothing is funny until we whip out the momma and Rodney Rogers' jokes.

-Petey


----------

